# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Symfony Framework >  کانکت کردن دو symfony

## mojtaba472

سلام
وقت بخیر
من یک اسکریپت با symfony دارم که بر روی ساب دامین قرار داره و به خوبی جواب میده.
و همون اسکریپت میخوام بیاروم بر روی دامین در فایل parameters.yml یوزر و پسورد و دیتابیس وارد کردم و متصل شده و میتوانم متن ها و اطلاعات دیگر ببینم.
مشکل من این که چگونه کاری کنم تصاویر از ساب دامین بخونه و نمایش بدهد.

ممنون میشم من راهنمایی کنید.

تشکر

----------


## morrning

برای آدرس دهی در twig برای تابع asset از ../../ استفاده کنید و به آدرس دامین یا برعکس آدرس بدید

----------

